# Is there a way to listen to a Kindle ebook on the Fire? (MERGED THREAD)



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Can Fire read the words of a book like K3 can?  I can't find any place on the settings that would allow it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Fire doesn't have that feature.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

The closest thing that I've found is that ezPDF reader can read PDF's to you. http://www.amazon.com/Unidocs-Inc-ezPDF-Reader/dp/B004R13U6Y/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think QuickOffice(Pro) can do the text to speech, too....let me double check

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It does. Its the speaker phone Icon 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> It does. Its the speaker phone Icon


Does it read Kindle books?"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just documents I believe

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't found anything yet that can do it. I was sooooo bummed yesterday when I discovered this. My Kindle 3 and my Kindle Fire are on two different accounts, because on the K3, a relative pays the bill.  But I don't like taking _too_ much advantage, so I bought my own book on the Fire this week...and then was very annoyed that I couldn't listen at work like I planned. It's really a shame, because the read aloud function is one of my favorite things about the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eliza Baum said:


> I haven't found anything yet that can do it. I was sooooo bummed yesterday when I discovered this. My Kindle 3 and my Kindle Fire are on two different accounts, because on the K3, a relative pays the bill.  But I don't like taking _too_ much advantage, so I bought my own book on the Fire this week...


Well, you know, you could always buy a book and 'give' it to the relative. . . .letting him/her know it's one you wanted to read so you bought it and could they please redeem the "gift". Or you could just buy it via the Kindle and then send him/her a GC to cover it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would think that Amazon could add text-to-speech with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a feature I miss greatly - what a ridiculous thing to leave off when the unit has speakers.  I wrote Amazon recently to give them my feedback after 6 weeks of using the Fire, and it's one of the things I mentioned, and I encourage anyone else who misses this to write them, too.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I was wondering if there a way to listen to a Kindle ebook on the Fire.  I can do this on the K3 but haven't figured out how to do this on the Fire.  Has anyone tried this?  How do you do it?

Thanks - Sheila


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

If you mean the text-to-speech option, it's not available on the Fire. It does, however, support audiobooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're talking about "text to speech" where the device reads the text on the page in a synthesized voice, no.  But you can load audio books on the Fire and listen that way, I believe.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I was talking about text to speech.  It works on the K3 but evidently not on the Fire.  I wonder why they dropped that feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say they 'dropped' it.  The Kindle reader part of the Fire is based on the Kindle for Android app as far as I can tell and none of the "Kindle for" apps have text to speech. So it's more like they didn't add it to the Kindle for Android app when they were adapting it for the Fire.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hopefully TTS will be in a future OS upgrade.


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope anyone to share more info.


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

yes you can, there is an app called cool reader that works just fine on my kindle fire that adds text to speech to the fire

hope this helps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

More information: Cool reader is not available in Amazon's android store but is available through 1Mobile:

http://www.1mobile.com/cool-reader-81389.html

It's free and the description says that TTS is supported. However, not surprisingly, .azw books are not one of the supported file types.

I haven't tested it.

Betsy


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

the cool reader app adds text to speech, it works just fine on my kindle fire


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

betsy thats where calibre comes in...... cool reader does read, mobi books which are also native on the fire. i listen to all my books


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle books which contain DRM cannot be converted without violating Amazon's ToS, and so we don't allow those discussions here.

We do have member who get books from many sources, however, and so I'm sure many will find it useful, especially since it will read .mobi files.  Thanks for suggesting it.

Welcome to KindleBoards! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged two very similar threads, sorry for any confusion!

Betsy


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindle books which contain DRM cannot be converted without violating Amazon's ToS, and so we don't allow those discussions here.
> 
> We do have member who get books from many sources, however, and so I'm sure many will find it useful, especially since it will read .mobi files. Thanks for suggesting it.
> 
> ...


thank you i just wanted to help my fellow members is all

there isnt many things one cant do with the Kindle fire

i use mine to stream my entire video and audio collection of over 30 terabytes with ES explorer as well as my personal radio via the tunein app, i seamlessly use my fire to connect and work on my desktop while I travel. Hulu+ netflix, TV.com and crackle all add to the experience. 59GB of cloud storage for free from box.com and Google Music are nice too

MLB at Bat works great for baseball, text plus for texting and ehanced Email are great too. im even able to place Phone calls with a combination headset microphone and my Wifi hotspot enabled Android Samsung cell phone

im disabled so I have the time to play with things a bit, but I just want to encourage my fellow members to be creative, if you do the research there arent many things this little beauty cant do.

thanks again for the welcome, and remember, if you can think it, most likely it can be done.


----------

